# Some moss shots



## ChrisA (Mar 3, 2011)

As per the tin....


----------



## LaFoto (Mar 3, 2011)

I prefer the first over the second, as it offers some more to the eye to look at and to see that it is moss, indeed. Plus the amount of bright green is higher in the first - and that one's my favourite colour ;-). When you know how tiny those green bits really are, you can really appreciate what you're showing us with your macro photography here. I once tried to take a similar photo with the lens reversed (only means I've got for true macro). Not easy, that.


----------



## Bios. (Mar 3, 2011)

I think they need a bit more DoF to get at least a couple of sporangia (I think thats what they are called) fully in focus.


----------



## ChrisA (Mar 4, 2011)

Thanks for your comments.

I prefer number one too, incidentally slightly adjusted in a trial of Topaz adjust.  Used a portrait option to give a slightly softer look.

The second I took as more of an abstract, but can see that more focus would also appeal.


----------



## juliejohn (Mar 14, 2011)

these are amazing shots.


----------



## ChrisA (Mar 15, 2011)

Thank you, glad you like them,


----------



## Drake (Mar 15, 2011)

#2 is more about the pattern for me. It is pleasing to look at, but for me it lacks a point of interest I could focus on. #1 however is great, with the green and orange composition and the overall dreamy look. I also like the fact that the out of focus area shows some lines rather than being perfectly smooth.


----------



## ChrisA (Mar 15, 2011)

Thanks Drake,

You've actually seen in number 2 what I was setting out to do when shooting the moss.  I was getting some shots for a "pattern" competition on another forum.  So when playing about tried to get some shots with no real focus - just a pattern.

This is the shot I eventually used in the competition.


----------



## carlos58 (Mar 18, 2011)

very nice shots


----------

